# صور بسيطة من تصميمى 2



## mrmr120 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور بسيطة من تصميمى 2*
*وعلشان خاطر عيون جومانا*
*يااااااارب تعجبكم*​ 



 


 


 





*يارب تعكون عجبتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*اى ده اى ده بجد عظمه عل عظمه فظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*صور جميلة ورقيقة بجد

ده انتي فنانة يا مرمر بقي

الف شكرا علي المشاركة المتميزة*


----------



## mrmr120 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى ياميرنا ياقمر*
*ومرسى اوى يامينا وعلى *
*تشجعكم ليا*


----------



## pola (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اية الجمال دة

بجد انتى مبدعة و ليكى مستقبل بارع

ان شاء اللة


----------



## mrmr120 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى 
يابولا على ردك


----------



## ارووجة (16 سبتمبر 2006)

وااااااو  روووووووعة  حلويين

يسلم ايديك


----------



## †gomana† (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الله حلوين اوى اوى يا مرمر
انا مستنية باقى المجموعة وهاثبتلك الموضوع
ربنا معاكى


----------



## mrmr120 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ياجومانا ياقمر 
والموضوع الى انتى هتسبتية 
هحط فية كل الصور
بتعتى


----------



## bebas2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الصور جميلة اووووووووووي ربنا يحفظك


----------



## mrmr120 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى على ردك يا بيبس*


----------



## ميري الالقوشية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

حلوة اوي يا مرمر


----------



## mrmr120 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى*
*يا ميرى ياقمر*​


----------



## demyana (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد جمال جدا جدا


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى*
*يا دميانة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مينا عزت الكنج (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة بس تقطيعك للصور مش حلو 
*ممنوع يا مينا وضع اى بيانات شخصيه على المنتدى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا مرمر 
مرسىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## bahaa_06 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميمات رائعه ربنا يبارك عملك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 أكتوبر 2008)

دة انتى فنانة بجد و كمان اكثرى من محاولاتك للتصميم لتكونى محترفة
و ربنا معاكى


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_روعه وجميله وزوقها عالى




​_


----------

